# New BOCA Saltwater Series Bearings?



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Haven't looked at BOCA's site in a while. Got an email from them today highlighting their 304SS Salt Series bearings. Anyone try them yet? Too expensive for me, but I'm sure someone will try them!

https://www.bocabearings.com/model-...mModels=CURADO_200_(SPOOL)&ItemFeatures=SPOOL

Also noticed what looks like a new version of the Orange Seals, now with stainless steel shields. I like the ABEC #7 bearings but never liked the polymer shields that had to be removed to clean in solvents. Stainless shields solves that problem.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I saw that too about the new stainless material.

You can buy full ceramic's from china that aren't that expensive. I've been tempted to try some for spool bearings but haven't yet.

There have long been ceramic hybrid with SS shields a long time. I prefer these over orange seals.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Drundel said:


> I saw that too about the new stainless material.
> 
> You can buy full ceramic's from china that aren't that expensive. I've been tempted to try some for spool bearings but haven't yet.
> 
> There have long been ceramic hybrid with SS shields a long time. I prefer these over orange seals.


Orange seal are a sealed bearing, SS are permeable you can oil without removing Shields. The salt water Boca is a SS shield and are slow because they are wet lubed instead of dry.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Orange seal are a sealed bearing, SS are permeable you can oil without removing Shields. The salt water Boca is a SS shield and are slow because they are wet lubed instead of dry.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Completely wrong.

Orange seals are LIGHTLY attached and come off very easily.

SOME stainless steel bearings have removable shields.

Not the best video, but you get the idea. You can see the flimsily cover fall off.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Drundel said:


> Completely wrong.
> 
> Orange seals are LIGHTLY attached and come off very easily.
> 
> ...


All Shields can be removed. Orange and black are called sealed you have to remove to lube. Ss are permeable can lube without removing

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Haven't looked at BOCA's site in a while. Got an email from them today highlighting their 304SS Salt Series bearings. Anyone try them yet? Too expensive for me, but I'm sure someone will try them!
> 
> https://www.bocabearings.com/model-...mModels=CURADO_200_(SPOOL)&ItemFeatures=SPOOL
> 
> Also noticed what looks like a new version of the Orange Seals, now with stainless steel shields. I like the ABEC #7 bearings but never liked the polymer shields that had to be removed to clean in solvents. Stainless shields solves that problem.


I know at one point a few years back they were experimenting with a ceramic hybrid. I had mentioned to them that I really liked the old ARBS bearings that Shimano used to put in their 50MG, Chronarchs, etc. The guy told me that they do have those type. Basically they take an ABEC 5LD bearing, send it off site and have it hot dipped in Tungsten DiSulfide. Basically the steel portions of the bearing get "blued" while it doesn't adhere to the ceramic balls. That allows for 10 times the corrosion factor vs a regular 440 stainless bearing. A bit pricey if I remember, my cost was $17 a bearing I think. They had sent me a pack of them to try out. I knew the perfect customer to send them to..Good ol "Donk" If there was ever a person that could FuBar a bearing..It was that Dude! Being from the Lower Laguna Madre, they had way higher PPM. He tried them out for a year, sent me the reels..I was impressed. all the bearings cleaned out fine. But because of the cost factor, I didn't really persue it much. Anyhow, not sure if these are the ones I've been talking about.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I liked those bearings too. I need to crack open my Ch101D7 and see what's in there, but I know I have some of those in my 51MG.

I don't think I could do much to improve the cast from a Curado DC, but I wonder what a set of these would do.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32941989209.html

Link isn't working right, but search this.

2PCS Full ZrO2 ceramic ball bearing 623 3X10X4 MM ZRO2 Zirconia Ceramic bearing


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Bumping this thread. I just ordered a pair of the saltwater specific Boca bearings for my 200e7. They are running specials for the next few days. My total for the two spool bearings came out around $30 (25% off + free shipping). Won't be fishing until later this spring (newborn and two yr old) but will give feedback after I get a chance to throw the reel for a full day.


----------

